# mini digital video cassette player?



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

does anyone know if there is some sort of player either for the computer or just to plug into a tv? my girlfriend wants to watch her old videos but their old camera doesnt work anymore. i tried looking everywhere. google, newegg, buy.com. please help me out guys.

this is what the cassette looks like.

http://media.obsessable.com/media/2008/11/10/9908-02-10-mini-dv-digital-video-tape-web.jpg


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

bump...anyone have any experience with this kind of thing? or even know someone who can transfer the video to a dvd or something?


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

best bet is to find someone that has another minidv camera and play them off that. the stand alone players are usually professional equipment that runs 500-1000 used.


----------

